# Mink has diarrhea



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

First, Mink is acting absolutley normal. Playing, chirping, eating. When I first brought her home at the beginning of May, she had her new bird exam, and tested negative for viral diseases Polyoma and pbfd and serious bacterial disease Psittacosis. Thank goodness she was all clean there. I never had her poop tested since I brought her to the vet straight from the store where I bought her. There was not enough to collect at the time. 

Her poop has looked normal until today. The texture is varying between a splat of diarrhea and soft barely formed poop (a few normal ones in there) . I have a piece of plastic under where Mink sits, to collect the poop to take to the vet tomorrow. I'm thinking that having the poop fall on the plastic (sandwich bag) will keep it from absorbing into newspaper and drying out. 

Ever since she came home, I've had her (and Twigs) on organic unfiltered ACV in the water, and probiotics for her food. She has NOT had any changes in her diet at all. I hope she continues to be okay until test results come back. She's getting a parasite test and gram stain. If those are negative and her poop doesn't return to normal, then she'll go in for a culture.


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Hoping Mink is back to normal soon...great idea about the plastic poop catcher


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

How old is Mink? She could be coming into her first moult sometimes this makes them get an upset poop. Or she could also be coming into condition this also can cause stress related different poops. Either way it is an excellent idea to take her for a check up. Please let us know what the results are as soon as you know. take care and get well soon little Mink .


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Pretty boy said:


> How old is Mink? She could be coming into her first moult sometimes this makes them get an upset poop. Or she could also be coming into condition this also can cause stress related different poops. Either way it is an excellent idea to take her for a check up. Please let us know what the results are as soon as you know. take care and get well soon little Mink .


Really? First molt diarrhea? I've never noticed that with my other birds, but that would be great if that's all it is. She is 12 1/2 weeks old. She has been losing some down feathers lately, and I "thought" I maybe saw a molted "butt" feather yesterday .

I'll keep you all posted


----------



## Celyia (Sep 16, 2014)

I hope Mink is okay! Good luck and I hope you hear something soon.

By the bye, my FIL would thank you for the plastic. That's a smart way to carry droppings to make sure that all liquids get to the vet without getting absorbed or lost. Here's a suggestion -- if you put paper inside the plastic (we use freezer bags), it becomes heaps easier to carry and you aren't as likely to damage any droppings by accidentally crumpling them.

Like this!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

To me it sounds like your girl is starting her very first moult!!  
In whatever case, it's great you're taking her to a vet for a check up. Hope she tests negative on everything, keep us posted! Hopefully it's just some pre-moult stress 

Lots of millet and kisses to Mink!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I am holding off for now, as her poop is normal as of this afternoon, and she is losing many more down feathers than usual. Also, being that age  my little girl is growing up! Don't worry, I will take her in right away if I need to, though she had a check up not long ago. At least it ruled out "disease". I hope she doesn't have an infection. I will watch her closely, and I am one to not wait 'too long' to take any of my birds in . Thank you so much for the input on this. I'm hoping it's a molt starting soon, and I keep looking around the cage for feathers!

Right now she is chirping back and forth with Twigs. It's funny, they have completely different voices. English female and regular male.


----------

